# NYC area: 2 Maltese available for adoption - owner surrender



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am passing along this message from the Atlanta Maltese Meetup coordinator who received it from the NYC Maltese meetup:


_Dear Friends,

Two Maltese dogs are available for adoption. They are 2 and 4 years old Maltese, Harley and Sushi. They are a brother and sister, and will only go to a home as a pair. They are an owner surrender. Sadly, this is happening too often. No animal are disposable.

Serious inquiries ONLY. If you are interested, ready to welcome them to your home and capable of taking good care of these two lives, *contact Bobbi & the Strays Adoption Center for more details (+1 718 326 6070).*

I am asking everyone to spread your words to help them find a home before Christmas.
_


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope they find homes, if they were closer I would sure consider it.
BTW my first Malt was names Keiko!! I miss her, she has been gone 25 years.


----------

